# Renewing C1 entitlement when Driving Licence expires



## rayc

I understood that at 70 a medical would have to be taken to retain the C1 entitlement.
I think that the linked document says that any renewal of the C1 licence over the age of 65 will require a medical. The licence will only be issued for a year and each annual renewal will require a new medical.
Is my understanding correct as my 10 year licence expires next March when I will be approaching 66?

The specific reference from the document is:
"C. Medical Standards
Medical standards required for drivers of lorries and buses (categories C1, C1+E, D1, D1+E, C, C+E, D and D+E) are higher than those required for car drivers. These standards also apply when renewing categories C1 (small or medium lorries between 3.5-7.5 tonnes) and D1 (minibuses not for hire or reward) which were gained when a car driving test was passed before 1 January 1997".

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_4020730.pdf


----------



## peedee

I think you will find that applies to professional drivers of HGVs and not for leisure purposes or private HGVs where it is a medical at 70 valid for 3 years.
peedee


----------



## rayc

peedee said:


> I think you will find that applies to professional drivers of HGVs and not for leisure purposes or private HGVs where it is a medical at 70 valid for 3 years.
> peedee


I hope you are correct but new rules, as per my linked document in the OP, come into place from January 2013 and they do not appear to differentiate between professional and leisure drivers.
They imply any renewal of a C1 licence at 65 years and older will need a medical, will only be issued for one year and renewed with a medical at annual intervals.

Drivers over 45 would get a 5 year C1 licence when their current one expires with a medical required when licence is renewed at 5 yearly intervals up to 65.


----------



## nicholsong

Ray

I have just re-read the document (INF4D) in your link and it says you need a medical to retain C1 when renewing at age 70 and then every 3 years.(Unless you have a medically-restricted licence)

I can find nothing about 65, nor re-newing every year nor changes from 2013.

The paragraph you quote in tour OP refers only to the 'medical standards' which to be applied by the doctor.

All this is the same as my copy of INF4D which I got when I renewed this year.

Have you perhaps read another document different from the link?

Geoff


----------



## rayc

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> I have just re-read the document (INF4D) in your link and it says you need a medical to retain C1 when renewing at age 70 and then every 3 years.(Unless you have a medically-restricted licence)
> 
> I can find nothing about 65, nor re-newing every year nor changes from 2013.
> 
> The paragraph you quote in tour OP refers only to the 'medical standards' which to be applied by the doctor.
> 
> All this is the same as my copy of INF4D which I got when I renewed this year.
> 
> Have you perhaps read another document different from the link?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, Many thanks for your response. I am obviously seeing something in the link that is not relavent to a replacement of an expired 10 year photo licence if under 70 at the time. Ray


----------



## cronkle

Hi Ray

I can see what you mean:

Page 3 'you are applying for entitlement to drive lorries 
or buses and are 45. From then on, a D4 will be 
needed every 5 years until you are 65. From age 65 
onwards, bus and lorry driving licences are issued for 
one year only '

I think that this is for people who have never had the entitlement before as later on the same page it says:
'you are 70 and still need your C1 or D1 entitlement 
you will need to send in a D4 every 3 years'.

and so in the context of that page I think these are two of the five circumstances where a D4 is needed.

It's the top on:
'this is your first application' that muddies it for me though.

A sight of the regulations may be the only proper way forward with this. I suspect it will turn out to be the old 'over seventy' interpretation that will be correct and this leaflet is just badlywritten.


----------



## rayc

I think my confusion was in not reading the "Important information" on page 3 correctly  
It says:
Get the D4 form filled in if:
• this is your first application

• you are applying for entitlement to drive lorries or buses and are 45. From then on, a D4 will be needed every 5 years until you are 65. From age 65 onwards, bus and lorry driving licences are issued for one year only

• you are under 70 and hold a medically restricted car driving licence and are renewing: your D1 entitlement to drive minibuses (not for hire or reward), or your C1 entitlement to drive 3.5 – 7.5 tonne vehicles and small lorries

• you already hold or previously held a lorry (LGV) licence entitlement and now wish to apply for a Bus (PCV) licence entitlement (or vice versa). This is unless you have had a D4 filled in within the last 12 months for the prior entitlement

• you are 70 and still need your C1 or D1 entitlement you will need to send in a D4 every 3 years

• you are an EU/EEA driving licence holder whose authority to drive lorries and or buses (LGV/PCV) vehicles in the United Kingdom has run out.

After reading Geoff's response I think that the only one that applies to me is:
" • you are 70 and still need your C1 or D1 entitlement you will need to send in a D4 every 3 years

Many thanks for all the replies.

Ray


----------



## cronkle

Update

Curiosity got the better of me and I called the DVLA. 

It seams that I got it pretty much right and that the last bit about a first application doesn't apply because you don't fill in a D4 when renewing the photo.

They were quite clear that D4s are not necessary until we are 70


----------



## nicholsong

Ray

If it was the page 3 para, that Cronkie quoted, that confused you I can understand, because I think that it is badly worded, because it says 'lorries' when I think they mean 'lorries over 7.5 ton' i.e. requiring a LGV (HGV) licence. I had the same problem when I first read it.

Anyway I renewed my C1 this year at 70 and the licence was issued for 3 years.So I think that is proof that it is 70+ and every 3 years.

Geoff


----------



## rayc

cronkle said:


> Update
> 
> Curiosity got the better of me and I called the DVLA.
> 
> It seams that I got it pretty much right and that the last bit about a first application doesn't apply because you don't fill in a D4 when renewing the photo.
> 
> They were quite clear that D4s are not necessary until we are 70


I think I understand it now. All I am really doing next year is renewing the photo which has expired after 10 years.

I wonder who they get to write their stuff, I am sure that members on here could do a better job of it.

Many thanks again for all your efforts to clarify it for me.
Ray


----------



## locrep

Do we have to take the CPC course for HGV licences which is becoming compulsory by 2014, if we only use our licence to drive our own vehicles for pleasure?


----------



## rayc

locrep said:


> Do we have to take the CPC course for HGV licences which is becoming compulsory by 2014, if we only use our licence to drive our own vehicles for pleasure?


No.

"Vehicle uses where you don't need Driver CPC
You won't need Driver CPC if the vehicle you drive is:

•used for non-commercial carriage of passengers or goods for personal use
•used to carry material or equipment that you use for your job - but driving the vehicle can't be the main part of your job
•used for driving lessons for anyone who wants to get a driving licence or a Driver CPC
•used by, or is under the control of, the armed forces, civil defence, the fire service and forces responsible for maintaining public order
•used in states of emergency or for rescue missions"

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/motoring/drivingforaliving/drivinglorriesbusesandcoaches/dg_171186


----------



## barrosa

*C1 renewal for over 70s*

Warning as from now you will only get a ONE year licence and a medical is required every renewal this was stated by dvla yesterday, i did point out that it reads that it is every 3 years but to no avail no medical no C1, so it is trim the weight from the van and down rate it,


----------



## Techno100

I think to support that you should provide a link to where it says that in print


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> I think to support that you should provide a link to where it says that in print


Just checked a government site and it stated a medical is required every three years for a C1. (over 70)


----------



## Techno100

Obviously he has spoken to an idiot at the DVLA who has not understood him.


----------



## 113016

I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't reduce down to every year, so don't be too complacent!


----------



## Techno100

I'm certain that if such a change is to occur it will be in print well in advance of it starting


----------



## barrosa

DVLA say it is every year! that is their interprition of the document just call the medical section i did yesterday and said that my last medical was May 2011 so i did not need one the reply was yes you do we will send the forms that you need.


----------



## barrosa

DVLA say it is every year! that is their interprition of the document just call the medical section i did yesterday and said that my last medical was May 2011 so i did not need one the reply was yes you do we will send the forms that you need.


----------



## Techno100

I would ask them to send or direct you to this in print as you've obviously spoken with someone who has misinterpreted the situation. Or just speak to someone else at the DVLA.
Did you make it CLEAR that this was for driving a personal leisure vehicle NOT commercial driving.


----------



## 113016

I posted in a different thread a couple of weeks ago, but recently, I renewed my photo on the licence.
My full HGV C & E was due to expire in a few months.
They have returned my new licence with a new photo AND my HGV renewed :lol:  
I did not send a medical form.
They messed up, but I am not telling, however I will not be using the C & E entitlement!


----------



## locovan

https://www.gov.uk/driving-licence-renewal-after-45-lorry-minibus-bus

If you're 45 or older, you'll need to renew your licence to drive lorries, minibuses or buses every 5 years. When you reach 65, you'll need to renew your licence every year.

The dont mean Motorhomes do they ??? Or is this the rule to cover anything over 3.5 ?


----------



## 113016

locovan said:


> https://www.gov.uk/driving-licence-renewal-after-45-lorry-minibus-bus
> 
> If you're 45 or older, you'll need to renew your licence to drive lorries, minibuses or buses every 5 years. When you reach 65, you'll need to renew your licence every year.
> 
> The dont mean Motorhomes do they ???


Mavis, I think you will find that is for the full HGV, class C and C & E.
Not sure if their is a C1 for heavier commercial trucks, not just the one up to 7500kg (8250kg with trailer)

I have recently renewed my C1 and it expires in roughly 6 years, when I am 70.
There, you now know my age :lol:

http://www.nidirect.gov.uk/renewing-your-driving-licence-at-70-plus


----------



## rayc

locovan said:


> https://www.gov.uk/driving-licence-renewal-after-45-lorry-minibus-bus
> 
> If you're 45 or older, you'll need to renew your licence to drive lorries, minibuses or buses every 5 years. When you reach 65, you'll need to renew your licence every year.
> 
> The dont mean Motorhomes do they ??? Or is this the rule to cover anything over 3.5 ?


It applies to anything over 3.5t.

I believe the new rules will apply to any new drivers who are applying for an entitlement for the first time. The new regime will then follow them throughout their life.

I did have my doubts regarding what would happen to existing C1 holders, particularly those who inherited it under grandfather rights and that is why I started this topic. It is still my opinion that those with an entitlement on the rear of the licence that is to their 70th birthday will continue as before. If the PHOTO expires then it is a simple renewal until 70 with no medical required.

Time will tell as there is plenty of confusion within DVLA as to the application of the rules. I am glad I renewed my photo early and received a new licence which expires when I am 70.


----------



## peedee

I believe you are correct Rayc. I had my medical February 2012 and then applied to keep my C1E category and was given a licence for a further 3 years.

If you cannot work that out I am 71 and drive a motorhome weighing 6.5 tons sometimes towing a Nissan Micra and aim to continue this for a good few years yet.

peedee


----------



## nicholsong

*Re: C1 renewal for over 70s*



barrosa said:


> Warning as from now you will only get a ONE year licence and a medical is required every renewal this was stated by dvla yesterday, i did point out that it reads that it is every 3 years but to no avail no medical no C1, so it is trim the weight from the van and down rate it,


I suggest you contact the Department for Transport (Dft). DVLA are only an Agency of the Department.

If there has been any change in the law and rules governing licences it would have to have been made in Parliament or by the Dft under delegated legislation.

Geoff


----------



## barrosa

Up date on medical for C1 if you have a one year licence when they send you notice off renewal ask for form D2 this then covers you for the original medical, and yes it is 3 years but they only give you a ONE year licence so make sure you get form D2 is for retaining C1. Form D1 only covers for car as i have discovered. :roll:


----------



## rayc

barrosa said:


> Up date on medical for C1 if you have a one year licence when they send you notice off renewal ask for form D2 this then covers you for the original medical, and yes it is 3 years but they only give you a ONE year licence so make sure you get form D2 is for retaining C1. Form D1 only covers for car as i have discovered. :roll:


In addition you can order the D2 pack, which includes medical form D4, from the link below. Just tick D2 pack.
Form D2 looks complex as it covers everything form an initial application through to just renewing the photo but it is simple to pick out the section which apply to your particular circumstance.
https://www.dvla.gov.uk/dvla/onlineservices/order_forms.aspx?ext=dg

Looking at barrosa post I can't help but wonder why they would only offer a ONE year licence if the medical is valid for 3 years? It doesn't appear to make any logical sense.


----------



## Techno100

1 year licences are usually for pre existing medical conditions


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> 1 year licences are usually for pre existing medical conditions


Unless it is a full HGV for over 65 years of age
Then it is quite normal


----------



## papaken

Reading all this thread has got me confused as to what happens to mine when i reach 70 next March(14) :? 

I still have a paper licence  with C1,D1 AND E,s but only interested in keeping the C1 for the motorhome.  

Perhaps i will wait and see what arrives in the post until about Feb 14. 8)


----------



## valphil

dont know what the rules are but thought I'd mention when renewing my class 1 (old school) I have to pay for a medical , my own doc wants £140 , but you can shop around and get it for as little as £40 , hopefully it sounds like you guys dont need it ....


----------



## nicholsong

papaken said:


> Reading all this thread has got me confused as to what happens to mine when i reach 70 next March(14) :?
> 
> I still have a paper licence  with C1,D1 AND E,s but only interested in keeping the C1 for the motorhome.
> 
> Perhaps i will wait and see what arrives in the post until about Feb 14. 8)


Ken

You will definitely need a medical to retain the C1, however long they will issue the licence for.

Do not wait till February because if there is any query, medical or wrong info, on the form it can take weeks to sort out.

They will accept a medical conducted 4 months before renewal.

Get in early!

Geoff


----------



## 113016

nicholsong said:


> papaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading all this thread has got me confused as to what happens to mine when i reach 70 next March(14) :?
> 
> I still have a paper licence  with C1,D1 AND E,s but only interested in keeping the C1 for the motorhome.
> 
> Perhaps i will wait and see what arrives in the post until about Feb 14. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Ken
> 
> You will definitely need a medical to retain the C1, however long they will issue the licence for.
> 
> Do not wait till February because if there is any query, medical or wrong info, on the form it can take weeks to sort out.
> 
> They will accept a medical conducted 4 months before renewal.
> 
> Get in early!
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

As long as DVLA have received the correctly completed forms, they will allow you to drive while they are processing your application.


----------



## oldtart

This is so confusing. Dave is 70 on 20th. July and I am 70 on 10th. September. This year. 

As our motorhome is 3800kgs. we need to have the medical.

I have read all the advice on the sites recommended on this topic!

Am I right that:-
1. Dave can apply for the renewal from 19th. March, me from 9th. May.

The only problem is the eye test! My optician thinks I should be ok! How difficult is it? Does it depend on the doctor?

2. I am presuming the renewal is for three years. 

Val


----------



## Techno100

As far as I know there is a set procedure requiring you to be able to read standard size number plates at specific distances, nothing terrible.
Glasses allowed :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading all this thread has got me confused as to what happens to mine when i reach 70 next March(14) :?
> 
> I still have a paper licence  with C1,D1 AND E,s but only interested in keeping the C1 for the motorhome.
> 
> Perhaps i will wait and see what arrives in the post until about Feb 14. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Ken
> 
> You will definitely need a medical to retain the C1, however long they will issue the licence for.
> 
> Do not wait till February because if there is any query, medical or wrong info, on the form it can take weeks to sort out.
> 
> They will accept a medical conducted 4 months before renewal.
> 
> Get in early!
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as DVLA have received the correctly completed forms, they will allow you to drive while they are processing your application.
Click to expand...

Graham

If the doctor has not 'correctly completed' D4 there could be an 'argument'

I suggest err on the safe side - a medical 4 months before is still valid.

Geoff


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> As far as I know there is a set procedure requiring you to be able to read standard size number plates at specific distances, nothing terrible.
> Glasses allowed :wink:


The HGV eye test is a full optical test carried out by the GP, and there is a certain minimum standard without glasses.
I would imagine the C1 is the same, but that is only a guess!

Grandfather rights also apply under certain circumstances, but DVLA don't like them!


----------



## Techno100




----------



## 113016

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading all this thread has got me confused as to what happens to mine when i reach 70 next March(14) :?
> 
> I still have a paper licence  with C1,D1 AND E,s but only interested in keeping the C1 for the motorhome.
> 
> Perhaps i will wait and see what arrives in the post until about Feb 14. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Ken
> 
> You will definitely need a medical to retain the C1, however long they will issue the licence for.
> 
> Do not wait till February because if there is any query, medical or wrong info, on the form it can take weeks to sort out.
> 
> They will accept a medical conducted 4 months before renewal.
> 
> Get in early!
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as DVLA have received the correctly completed forms, they will allow you to drive while they are processing your application.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graham
> 
> If the doctor has not 'correctly completed' D4 there could be an 'argument'
> 
> I suggest err on the safe side - a medical 4 months before is still valid.
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

The last time my form went to DVLA, their medical department needed to investigate further with my GP and it took over 6 weeks to get sorted.
While they investigate or contact your GP, you are permitted to drive.


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


>


Techno, I have had the test a few times and a GP will not test you on a number plate.
They use the board similar to an optician.


----------



## Techno100

Eye sight part 1
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_4020731.pdf


----------



## 113016

I actually pass mine under Grandfather rights as I passed my HGV driving test years ago when the eye standard was lower.
My eyesight is excellent with specs, but I would not pass the updated standard without specs


----------



## oldtart

Thanks all for your help. Very much appreciated

Are there grandfather rights for the eye test. If so, where would I find them please?

Val


----------



## 113016

oldtart said:


> Thanks all for your help. Very much appreciated
> 
> Are there grandfather rights for the eye test. If so, where would I find them please?
> 
> Val


Yes there are, as I said above, I have them, but I don't know exactly where.
You will need to search and don't expect DVLA to help because they don't like them.
They might help, but they might not!
Ask your optician if you would pass the present standard, and if your OK, you don't need Grandfather rights.
Maybe your GP will know!

I have not read the below links, and I think there were two sets of Grandfather rights at different dates.

http://uk.foxstart.com/search.php?r...q=grandfather eyesight rights driving licence


----------



## rayc

oldtart said:


> Thanks all for your help. Very much appreciated
> 
> Are there grandfather rights for the eye test. If so, where would I find them please?
> 
> Val


You may still be allowed a driving licence:
• if you are an applicant who held an LGV/PCV driving licence before 1 January 1997 and have an uncorrected acuity of less than 3/60 in only one eye, or
• if you held an LGV/PCV (formerly HGV/PSV) driving licence before 1 March 1992 but do not meet the medical standards in 3a.

The requirements are not onerous and if the person being tested has not got better than 3/60 uncorrected vision then perhaps they should not be driving at all.

http://www.rnib.org.uk/livingwithsightloss/registeringsightloss/Pages/vision_criteria.aspx


----------



## 113016

rayc said:


> oldtart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help. Very much appreciated
> 
> Are there grandfather rights for the eye test. If so, where would I find them please?
> 
> Val
> 
> 
> 
> You may still be allowed a driving licence:
> • if you are an applicant who held an LGV/PCV driving licence before 1 January 1997 and have an uncorrected acuity of less than 3/60 in only one eye, or
> • if you held an LGV/PCV (formerly HGV/PSV) driving licence before 1 March 1992 but do not meet the medical standards in 3a.
Click to expand...

That was what i was talking about, I knew there were two dates.
I must have both of them, Thanks Ray


----------



## rayc

Grath said:


> I actually pass mine under Grandfather rights as I passed my HGV driving test years ago when the eye standard was lower.
> My eyesight is excellent with specs, but I would not pass the updated standard without specs


Grath, the only uncorrected test is the 3/60th one. That means you can see the eye chart line at 3m which a person with normal vision can see at 60m. have you tried it? Ray


----------



## 113016

rayc said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually pass mine under Grandfather rights as I passed my HGV driving test years ago when the eye standard was lower.
> My eyesight is excellent with specs, but I would not pass the updated standard without specs
> 
> 
> 
> Grath, the only uncorrected test is the 3/60th one. That means you can see the eye chart line at 3m which a person with normal vision can see at 60m. have you tried it? Ray
Click to expand...

No comment :wink: 
My eyesight is a plus 8
What I do find crazy, is that as a person who wears specs, I would never consider driving without them, so I don't really consider the uncorrected element a fair test.
Ok, they could say your specs could fall off, but in probably well over a million miles of driving, during my trucking days, this has never even come near to happening.
I also carry spare specs!


----------



## oldtart

Hi Ray and Grath

Is this info on line somewhere, please? Is this grandfather rights? If so, can it be printed off to take to the doctor if needed

I passed my test years ago with glasses, but have had cataracts removed since then and only use glasses for reading when necessary-poor light, background colour of paper.

Do you know of anyone who has used these rights for the eye test?

Val


----------



## 113016

oldtart said:


> Hi Ray and Grath
> 
> Is this info on line somewhere, please? Is this grandfather rights? If so, can it be printed off to take to the doctor if needed
> 
> I passed my test years ago with glasses, but have had cataracts removed since then and only use glasses for reading when necessary-poor light, background colour of paper.
> 
> Do you know of anyone who has used these rights for the eye test?
> 
> Val


Hi Val, I said above, ask your GP, you may be pleasantly surprised.
If you only need specs for reading in poor light, you don't sound too bad to me.
I told my GP that I had GF rights and he tested me to that GF standard


----------



## oldtart

Thanks,Grath. Dave goes before me so he can always ask!!

Val


----------



## peedee

Grath said:


> The HGV eye test is a full optical test carried out by the GP, and there is a certain minimum standard without glasses.
> I would imagine the C1 is the same, but that is only a guess!


Yup the doctor does everything. The eyesight test is done using the standard test board both with and without glasses. At the moment I personally would not like to give up my C1E category even if I was driving something under 3.5 tons. It is very difficult to get back should you ever want it. I also would not down plate a motorhome seems to me this is asking for trouble knowing how easy it is to overload a motorhome. I would downsize rather than down plate or even go back to a caravan.

peedee


----------



## rayc

oldtart said:


> Hi Ray and Grath
> 
> Is this info on line somewhere, please? Is this grandfather rights? If so, can it be printed off to take to the doctor if needed
> 
> Val


If your doctor is experienced in carrying out LGV/HGV medicals he will be fully aware of the requirements. In any event he/she just fills in form D4 with the results and DVLA medical confirm they meet the requirements according to your licence history.

From your description of your eyesight you should have no difficulty in meeting the required standard. Close vision i.e reading glass distance is not part of the test which is carried out on the normal chart. The criteria for non corrected vision is 3/60 which means at 3m distance you would see something as clearly as a person with 20/20 vision would see it at 60m. Note that 20/20 was a measurement of seeing the bottom two lines of the chart clearly at 20 feet, left and then right eye. This is now more commonly stated in metric i.e 6/6 with the distance in metres.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks for that info Ray.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hi.

We are getting organised for the medical with the doctor for our D4 forms. Our Rapido camper is 3800kgs.

I know that we have to send in two forms.

Is the second form the ordinary form to renew our licences at 70, or is it a special one to go with the D4 please?

Val


----------



## rayc

oldtart said:


> Hi.
> 
> We are getting organised for the medical with the doctor for our D4 forms. Our Rapido camper is 3800kgs.
> 
> I know that we have to send in two forms.
> 
> Is the second form the ordinary form to renew our licences at 70, or is it a special one to go with the D4 please?
> 
> Val


The licence renewal form you need to fill in is form D2 and the medical test result is form D4. Do not use the 'ordinary' form to renew, or do it on line, as you will lose the C1 entitlement. 
You can order the D2 pack which includes both forms from the DVLA. Jst fill in and tick the D2 pack box and you will get it in 5 days or so.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/onlineservices/order_forms.aspx


----------



## oldtart

Thank you very much for that link rayc I have ordered them.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Dave goes for his medical tomorrow so we are getting organised!

Both his card and the paper licence say valid from 27th. March 1974, but he passed his driving test in1965. Can anyone tell us why it's 1974, please? The D4 asks for the date he passed his test. All we can work out wa that it was 1965. memories fade! Which date do we put in?

We cannot work out if he has to send in a photo. The D2 booklet implies he doesn't need a new photograph, the Info attached to the D2 says to send one if you are renewing your licence which expires within 56 days. Dave is applying 4 months in advance, to be on the safe side.

Has anyone had this experience, please?

Val


----------



## Techno100

1974 was possibly the year new green paper licences were issued?


----------



## rayc

oldtart said:


> Dave goes for his medical tomorrow so we are getting organised!
> 
> Both his card and the paper licence say valid from 27th. March 1974, but he passed his driving test in1965. Can anyone tell us why it's 1974, please? The D4 asks for the date he passed his test. All we can work out wa that it was 1965. memories fade! Which date do we put in?
> 
> We cannot work out if he has to send in a photo. The D2 booklet implies he doesn't need a new photograph, the Info attached to the D2 says to send one if you are renewing your licence which expires within 56 days. Dave is applying 4 months in advance, to be on the safe side.
> 
> Has anyone had this experience, please?
> 
> Val


Val, Just put a day / month and 1965 onto the D4. DVLA have got your records tied to your driver number in any event.

Form D2 looks complicated but that is only because it covers everything from an initial application for a C1/D1 licence right up to renewing at 70 etc.
I presume that Dave is renewing the licence because he is 70 or over.

1. Section 1: X in the box " Do you need C1/D1 entitlement under "To renew my licence at 70 or over". Only put X in the box 'Do you need to drive a minibus on a voluntary basis?' if you want to retain the D1 minibus entitlement. 
2. Section 2: Fill it in.
3. section 3: Fill it in even though you are having medical D4.
4. Section 'Your Conduct': Ignore
5. Section 4: Fill it in even though you are having medical D4.
6. Section 5: Proof of identity: Ignore
7. Section 6: Signing of photo: Ignore
Section 7: declaration : Sign and date.

It is common to require a new photo at 70 because when a photocard is renewed to a person over 60 it is only up to their 70th birthday. What is the expiry date on the front of Dave's licence?


----------



## 100127

oldtart said:


> Dave goes for his medical tomorrow so we are getting organised!
> 
> Both his card and the paper licence say valid from 27th. March 1974, but he passed his driving test in1965. Can anyone tell us why it's 1974, please? The D4 asks for the date he passed his test. All we can work out wa that it was 1965. memories fade! Which date do we put in?
> 
> We cannot work out if he has to send in a photo. The D2 booklet implies he doesn't need a new photograph, the Info attached to the D2 says to send one if you are renewing your licence which expires within 56 days. Dave is applying 4 months in advance, to be on the safe side.
> 
> Has anyone had this experience, please?
> 
> Val


Yup, I passed my test in 1964 on car, but my license says 1974. I can only guess that the records have not been collated, and all before computers. 8) 8)


----------



## oldtart

Thank you all for your replies and help.

The expiry date on the front of Dave's licence is 19th. July 2013' the day before his 70th. Birthday. 

He is staring early ( 4 months is allowed) as we shall be going away around that time and he will need his licence!

Val


----------



## rayc

oldtart said:


> Thank you all for your replies and help.
> 
> The expiry date on the front of Dave's licence is 19th. July 2013' the day before his 70th. Birthday.
> 
> He is staring early ( 4 months is allowed) as we shall be going away around that time and he will need his licence!
> 
> Val


Then I believe he needs a new photo. it does not need to be countersigned.


----------



## rayc

SilverF1 said:


> barrosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> DVLA say it is every year! that is their interprition of the document just call the medical section i did yesterday and said that my last medical was May 2011 so i did not need one the reply was yes you do we will send the forms that you need.
> 
> 
> 
> There are medical conditions under which the DVLA Medical section may only allow the issue of a 1, 2 or 3 year licence, regardless of age.
Click to expand...

Agreed, barrossa later posted: 
"Up date on medical for C1 if you have a one year licence when they send you notice off renewal ask for form D2 this then covers you for the original medical, and yes it is 3 years but they only give you a ONE year licence so make sure you get form D2 is for retaining C1. Form D1 only covers for car as i have discovered."


----------

